# the abomination returns...



## ithurt (Jun 23, 2008)

With a body!








































Mr. Tickles is mostly finished. I still need to wire his light up and make some pumpkin vines for him. I had originally painted him brown and stuff, but it did not show up in the lighting very well.

MrTickles pictures by smileypie35 - Photobucket


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

good job..
nice tree trunk 
that looks good hanging in that


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

abomination...pfttt!

That is really a cool and unique prop! Me likey!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I agree with Dave, nice!


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

looks great! really cool looking


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

wow, that's great.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

WOW! Really freakin' awesome.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Really nice work


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Very VERY impressive!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

THAT is FREAKIN AWESOME!!! I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

ok thats 2 cool


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Love it!!!


----------



## throughthepatch (Sep 3, 2008)

That is truly fantastic. I love it!


----------



## ithurt (Jun 23, 2008)

thanks for the encouragement!

I still have a few finishing touches for him, but overall I am pretty happy with it.
There is a lot more detail in him that I could not capture with the camera. Monkey hate camera.

Does any one know where you can find fake pumpkin vines? 

Dave the Dead, what do you use for the background of your photos? Like the background for the banshee, it looks like landscape fabric? Oh and thanks for posting all of your pics and your how to videos about heating and bending pvc. Once I saw that the possibilities seem endless. I am working on some reaper wings with that concept.

thanks again all.
this forum is way cool!


----------



## ithurt (Jun 23, 2008)

sorry I just liked these pics.

Oh, I read a back post on here where some one used a hair dryer and hot glue gun for webbing things. It actually works very well once you get the hang of it.
Nice and cheap.

I just read the sticky for show room. Maybe I should of posted this under prop discussion. I am still very new to this and would love an ongoing discussion, tips, tricks or critiques. thanks


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Mr Tickles *grins* Nice. I can hear the sarcastic victim-to-be: "Ooooo you're going to sick Mr. Tickles on me. Look out everyone...Mr TICKLES is coming".

I really like this, ithurt. I love that there are lots of details within his body.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

That thing totally rocks!! Really nice!! Now i want one.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 8, 2007)

I don't know if I like the prop or his name better. Excellent work on both.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

This is full of awesomeness! I love the take on the traditional scary jack-o-lantern scarecrow......but making it more organic and creepy. Too cool!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Way cool. I love how his neck is attached at the top instead of below... much more logically pumpkiny! :jol:


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I totally LOVE it!!!


----------

